#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新主機移機完成!

## 狼王白牙

目前我們的主機為 Xeon 3G Hz , Windows 2003 Server
由於系統資源充足, 線上聊天室不必再放另一台主機了.

在這兩個月尋找新主機的過程中, 一家家寫英文信去問每一家主機商的 
CPU 資源限制, 最後的結論是我們的論壇有一定的規模 , 沒辦法租虛擬主機.
有些主機商甚至很乾脆的回: 
Unfortunately, such CPU utilization will be too high for our system.

有個資深的網站經營者跟我說, 如果不想花費更多, 可以轉型或關閉
很多網站都是在虛擬主機負荷不了, 需要換到實體主機時收掉的, 
當然答案只有一個 , 我要維持更大更好的論壇! 不可以關閉.

很多人持有網址, 都是頂多租一兩年; 誰知道一兩年後是什麼樣的情形.
會不會有更好的網站出現..就連 hinet , pchome 等大型網站的網址都是
逐年續約的...但是我一次就買了 10 年, 硬是想打破 "論壇沒有永遠經營保證"
這種想法.  假如站長對這網址沒有信心, 還有誰願意留下呢.

感謝每一位版主及版友的灌溉耕耘, 因為有你們的努力, 
今天才需要很用力的找主機.   :Wink:  

===========

這次換主機背後的真相可以解密了, 3月份我們的 CPU 資源圖表:
紅色直線代表主機商允許的範圍, 幾乎天天超量使用: (點圖放大)
三月底的時候甚至有超量使用兩倍的記錄!

----------

